# Puppy Scare



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My stupid stupid expensive (10 mo old) puppy.... had her SECOND emergency vet visit today. (Why can't she be stupid during business hours?!) :grin:

Last night, Moxie was pefectly fine, crazy puppy. I didn't train her this "morning" Ermmm.... morning started at 12:00 noon today... So I hadn't checked on her (since 1:00am). Her water bucket was full last night and is was nice and cool today so it didn't cross my mind. I was in and out training dogs, caring for my son, gardening etc until 4:00pm when I put the dogs up so I could take a "lunch" break. When I put the other 2 outside, Moxie was sitting in a corner of the fenced yard, totally still. I instantly knew something was VERY wrong.

Edit: Her normal behavior would be to push open the door, gallop across the house and dive onto the couch (which, of course, is forbidden)

She had dumped out her water bucket sometime today - and by the look of it, probably closer to 1:00am. She had a glazzed look, her waist was sunken in and she was vey quiet. I offered water, she drank then vomitted and started shaking. I took her temp 98.1 and called emergency vet.

While I waited I put her in a warm water bath (because I don't have a heating pad. she was starting to perk up by the time I got the to the vet (total elasped time: 15 - 20 min).

At the vet they took her temp, examined her thoroughly and gave 1 liter of lacted ringer's with some anti-vomiting medicine. She started perking up enough to growl at all the barking dogs in boarding.

The vet wanted to do bloodwork to check liver and kidney function. I declined because 1) we were pretty sure on how she got dehydrated and 2) if there is a liver or kidney problem, this will happen again and at the point bloodwork would be necessary. Is this good logic?

Anyway - now I'm off to rig up a way to keep her from dumping her water bucket. If you guys haven't done that yet - I suggest you do! It might save you $200 and from having a small nervous breakdown!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I would add that I learned to have several water containers around, even if they are not all deep and roomy, because of the probability that they will never all be empty.

I imagine you know that body temperature water will rehydrate her organs best.

I would probably make extra efforts to keep this pup hydrated, based on the slight possibility that kidney issues triggered this (rather than no water available).

Pouring water over the food in the dish usually works, even for dogs who don't drink much water.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Haha - I think I already told you how hard it is to get this pup to drink water  

I talked to the vet about it, but she wasn't concerned. She said a 60lb kibble-fed dog needs a 1/2 gallon of water per day. Raw diet is about 50% water so the pup is getting 1/2lb of water (how much volume is that??) per day for sure.

I guess I will have to stock up on vanilla pudding since that seems to be the only way to convince her to drink water :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Haha - I think I already told you how hard it is to get this pup to drink water
> 
> I talked to the vet about it, but she wasn't concerned. She said a 60lb kibble-fed dog needs a 1/2 gallon of water per day. Raw diet is about 50% water so the pup is getting 1/2lb of water (how much volume is that??) per day for sure.
> 
> I guess I will have to stock up on vanilla pudding since that seems to be the only way to convince her to drink water :grin:


Oh, right, that dog. I forgot. Well, vanilla extract in water would be no problem at all..... even the alcohol in it is an amount not to be concerned about.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What kind of dog is this?? And why the heck would you overthink this???

Sounds more like natural selection to me. I would secure the container, but thats about it. 

To stupid to drink water???? Maybe to stupid to live.

How the heck these dogs make it past 4 or 5 weeks amazes me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How the heck these dogs make it past 4 or 5 weeks amazes me.


Which dogs?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dogs that are too stoopid to drink LOL


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> What kind of dog is this??


APBT



> And why the heck would you overthink this???


Apparently the "pibbles" are affecting my intellegence. :grin:



> Sounds more like natural selection to me. I would secure the container, but thats about it.


that's about what my husband said. I was explaining how serious her condition was when I found her - mentioning that if I hadn't have checked until the doggie dinnertime, she would not have made it. He said "that would be cheaper" 



> To stupid to drink water???? Maybe to stupid to live.


I might have to agree. She's flunking out miserably as a performance dog prospect. She might end up in a pet home with somebody who will indulge her vanilla-pudding-water sweet tooth.

Too easy to joke about since she is OK. She is all worn out and sleeping like a rock. A snoring rock.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

16 ounces to a pound, so 8 ounces.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So basically, how did you decide that the dog didn't drink enough water to start this absolutley rediculous vanilla pudding thing?????

Look, I don't reeeeeeally have enough information to call you a yahoo, but I am seriously thinking that this might be so. Don't make me go Von Munchhausens on you. Ed is not here to protect you.

I, if I were a dog, and had an owner like you (which most of my dogs are like me) you would be carrying me around on a pillow, and feeding me the most delicious of foods, which of course I would change every two weeks or so and send you scrambling about in a flurry of aggitation to find out which food I would like to eat. I would make you run about for days trying to find out why I am not eating, which is of course because I am a dog, and do not know what I am supposed to eat.....as a scavenger, I should be able to eat just about anything, and it is not absolutely necessary for me to eat every day.

I sort of wonder if you have any luck with goldfish????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... I, if I were a dog, and had an owner like you (which most of my dogs are like me) you would be carrying me around on a pillow, and feeding me the most delicious of foods, which of course I would change every two weeks or so and send you scrambling about in a flurry of aggitation to find out which food I would like to eat. I would make you run about for days trying to find out why I am not eating, which is of course because I am a dog, and do not know what I am supposed to eat.....as a scavenger, I should be able to eat just about anything, and it is not absolutely necessary for me to eat every day.


Well, Jeff, you blew it on this one. :lol:

I am trying to picture Anne carrying a dog around on a pillow, and I'm failing utterly. (OR catering to food preferences.)

She does have a good sense of humor and a thick skin, though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am considering, trying, THINKING about going to work, so perhaps I was not descriptive enough to summon up the image of sone stupid rescue dog working her like a bitch. What can I say, I cannot get every chapter as suspensefull as the last..............yet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am considering, trying, THINKING about going to work, so perhaps I was not descriptive enough to summon up the image of so[m]e stupid rescue dog working her like a bitch. What can I say, I cannot get every chapter as suspensefull as the last..............yet.



Well, I know you'll work on it, and we will all wait with bated breath.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff you are too funny.



> So basically, how did you decide that the dog didn't drink enough water to start this absolutley rediculous vanilla pudding thing?????


You know how a dog's skin gets all loose and will stay sticking oput when it's pulled on when the dog is dehydrated? She was like that. My mom came up with the vanilla pudding idea. I was on complete bedrest so I claim perfect innocence.



> Look, I don't reeeeeeally have enough information to call you a yahoo, but I am seriously thinking that this might be so. Don't make me go Von Munchhausens on you. Ed is not here to protect you.
> 
> I, if I were a dog, and had an owner like you (which most of my dogs are like me) you would be carrying me around on a pillow, and feeding me the most delicious of foods, which of course I would change every two weeks or so and send you scrambling about in a flurry of aggitation to find out which food I would like to eat. I would make you run about for days trying to find out why I am not eating, which is of course because I am a dog, and do not know what I am supposed to eat.....as a scavenger, I should be able to eat just about anything, and it is not absolutely necessary for me to eat every day.


Haha - that is just like my sister's cat.

So I don't spoil the rescue dogs (and the puppy is ending up in that category now). BUT - Abby has her own set of toenail polish colors. Her collar, toenails and toys all match colors. She has toys that the other dogs are not allowed to touch. She can "tell" me if she is hungry, thirsty, needs to go outside or wants to play. She can "tell" me if she wants chicken or "cancer" (anything sweet). She remembers all the kennels that I've worked at and is VERY disappointed when I don't stop. She sleeps on the bed UNDER the blankets. And.... you will call me a certified yahoo... but her life insurance policy is for $20,000... :grin:

In my own defense, all the spoiling doesn't interfere with training. And if you don't believe me, she'll somersault and stand on her front legs to prove it.  http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=AnneVaini



> I sort of wonder if you have any luck with goldfish????


I started my goldfish-killing career young. I think I was about 4 and was trying to catch them by smashing them against the glass with the net. My parents never did find out why they all died - or why they had funny dents in their sides.

Since then, they tend to die immediatley after being named. Except the betta - the betta was slightly more suicidal and jumped out. I did give up on it - stick to things that don't die so easily.

What does goldfish have to do with anything?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Jeff - can your dog do this???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC100ubm04w

Yeah.... I didn't think so. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Jeff you are too funny.




Ain't he, though? :lol:

That's why we have to keep him around.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

ha - that's funny! No, my dog couldn't do that - nor would I let them try  cause they're a bit bigger than that...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah.......in the time it took you to train that, I had my dog doing pretty much the entire MR three routine with good understanding.

Who is the punk now???? Useless trick weasel. Comes in a 6 pack don't they?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Nah.... that trick was easy. I told her "hup" and she did it. Same on the piggyback ride. I told her to sit, turned around and said "hup" and she did it first try.

It looks like I'm going to break my record of using 200# of training treats in a year. I used 5 lb in the last 2 days :grin:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I started my goldfish-killing career young. I think I was about 4 and was trying to catch them by smashing them against the glass with the net. My parents never did find out why they all died - or why they had funny dents in their sides.
> 
> Since then, they tend to die immediatley after being named. Except the betta - the betta was slightly more suicidal and jumped out. I did give up on it - stick to things that don't die so easily.


I'm just glad I was not drinking anything when I read this - Anne you are to funny:lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> Too easy to joke about since she is OK. She is all worn out and sleeping like a rock. A snoring rock.


Just an update. I spent the night watching Moxie. I'm not sure if she will be OK. Her normal behavior is Mal puppy minus the biting, plus jumping and crashing into stuff. This morning, I finally got her to respond to her name, get up (slowly) and walk (slowly). She started wagging her tail a little bit.

I'm going to the vet for u/a and bloodwork in a couple hours to see if she's simply recovering slowly or if there has been a complication.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn I was thinkin Moxie was better, sorry to hear...hopefully she is just slowly recovering and it is not a complication:-(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh no...not sure about dogs, but people can certainly go into convulsions or seizures with heat stroke. Brain death can also occur at a certain point where the brain cells start to die. Let us know how she does at the vet's.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

As dehydrated as it sounds like she was, it may take more than 24 hours for her to make a full recovery. 

I'd be concerned though about how she got that dehydrated, that fast. If she has a tendency to not keep herself properly hydrated then I could maybe see it happening, but if she's normally well hydrated, she shouldn't have dehydrated that badly, that fast.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I spent another small fortune at the vet yesterday. Moxie has pancreatitis. She is on subQ fluids and meds for a few days and then will have to be on a low-fat diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I spent another small fortune at the vet yesterday. Moxie has pancreatitis. She is on subQ fluids and meds for a few days and then will have to be on a low-fat diet.


I'm sorry about the $$. :>(

But pancreatitis is doable, I know from old experience with a dog who ate rotten stinking sun-baked roadkill.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Moxie died today from necrotizing pancreatitis.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry, Anne.

All along I have admired your dedication and care with trying to turn this around.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this, Anne. :sad:

Ditto what Connie said.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh no, I wasn't expecting that at all. I'm really sorry. If there had been a way to pull her through, you would have done it. I'm afraid there was probably nothing more you could have done.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh anne, i'm so sorry to hear that. my sympathy.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

So sorry that you and Moxie had to go through this. Condolences....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My sympathies, Anne...


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Crazy life that it is...Anne, I am sorry too that you have to be going through this...that Moxie had to go through that/this/it...you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

:-( Sorry about your puppy... (not really sure what else to say, I am sure its hard..)


----------

